# Can't see well enough.............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.......to fill out the application? No problem!

Iowa grants gun permits to the blind


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

At face value,WTF?But there is a grey area that exists.I can't read the form or see the smaller numbers on the instrument cluster of my car or bike,but I know where the needles should be pointing for gauges or speed.If you aren't shooting bullseye,you really don't need sights for your average defensive distances.A shotgun makes it even easier but that's not a normal CCW piece anyway.At 7yds and less,the sights pretty much slow you down if you've shot long enough.


----------

